# A Super Fun and Sunny Tropical-y FOTD!!!



## chocolategoddes (Jul 31, 2008)

When I was first doing this look, I left out the blue and green. It was soft and pretty but I just needed that pop of color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*FACE*
MAC Studio Fix Fluid
Iman Cream to Powder
MAC Ambering Rose, Hushabye
NYX Pecan

*EYES*
UDPP
MAC Antiqued, Amber Lights
Wet n Wild highlight shadow
Fyrinnae Tabloid (love this color!)
HIP blue/brown duo
L'Oreal Lush Raven
Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara

*LIPS*
MAC Touch l/s


















Thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG - I think you are incredibly exotic beautiful! I love the shape of your eyes. Very pretty look


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 31, 2008)

great look, You're a glamour!!!

your lips are to die for!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 31, 2008)

you should be a model, furrealz.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 1, 2008)

wow... thanks everybody! <3


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love those pops of color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And you have gorgeous eye and lip shape!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 1, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## florabundance (Aug 1, 2008)

beautiful look and you are SO stunning


----------



## Jot (Aug 1, 2008)

beautiful. you have lovely eyes


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2008)

Love it!  And the colored liner under the eyes adds a little extra pop factor!


----------



## seonmi (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, you have the face of a model, so jealous haha


----------



## HoneyLicious (Aug 1, 2008)

you have very beautiful facial features, like a model... nice makeup too.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree, you should definitely be a model! You are gorgeous!


----------



## danijajuu (Aug 1, 2008)

you are beautiful!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 1, 2008)

You are beautiful! I love it! You look great


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

you loook like a supermodel


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 1, 2008)

what an inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really simple but really beautiful. the blue is beautiful...


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 1, 2008)

*~*You are gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty Luv the Lips!!!


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 1, 2008)

lovely, i love the burst of color on the lower lid!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 1, 2008)

Gorgeous (you and your makeup)


----------



## midget (Aug 2, 2008)

your lips are so pretty!


----------



## rbella (Aug 2, 2008)

Holy shizz, you are gorgeous!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 2, 2008)

So pretty...your lips are fantastic - aw heck, you're gorgeous!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 2, 2008)

gee, thanks! you're all so sweet! xoxo


----------



## jd-jd (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, doesn't she look like an Egyptian goddess from the ancient times? I normally paint, but when I see a face like that, I want to do sculpture.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 3, 2008)

Whoah! This looks stunning you you


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks ladies!!!


----------



## aimee (Aug 4, 2008)

very beautiful
the colors compliment your beautiful skin tone and im jealous of your lips haha
great job


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 4, 2008)

Pretty


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks to the millionth power dudes.


----------



## zerin (Aug 5, 2008)

Love D Tropical Colours


----------



## marielle78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very pretty.  I think that I'm going to buy Touch lipstick.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 7, 2008)

well, thank you.

Touch is my first ever MAC lipstick and I'm pretty happy with it. You should by it!


----------



## Tashibap (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG, YOUR LIPS. you're absolutely stunning, girl


----------



## baybooty (Sep 15, 2008)

looks great! *LOVE* the lip color!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 15, 2008)

beautiul! you look like the actress on Tru Blood


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey, thanks!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_you should be a model, furrealz._

 
I agree...everything is so symmetrical and gorgeous about your face...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

d'aaaaw thank you!


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

you are gorgeous!


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

kensita, you are freakin' gorgeous. in my point of view (and people from all parts of the world think i have GREAT taste and style) you are completelly gorgeous, have everything that makes me stunned and there's nothing you can say that's gonna change that. 

and i'm totally convincing my cousin to join specktra 'cos i said girls with dark skin totally rock mac here (now she wants to be introduced to you).


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Nora and Mari! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That'd be so cool if your cousin joined. There are a lot of beautiful, stylish WoC on here!


----------



## SNOTCROW (Sep 16, 2008)

The prettiest face I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Ketchup38 (Sep 16, 2008)

Totally gorgeous!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Sep 16, 2008)

you are very beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job on thr makeup!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 16, 2008)

beautiful simple nice look!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 16, 2008)

gorgeous.. i want to try something like this tomorrow!!


----------



## camelia (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, you're one of the most beautiful girl i ever seen !

L/s looks gorg on you !


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 16, 2008)

You are so beautiful and your lips are freaking amazing!!!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 16, 2008)

This looks great on you!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 17, 2008)

Liked it!


----------



## User67 (Sep 17, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Sep 17, 2008)

You are a goddess, simply beautiful.  Wow


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 17, 2008)

oh wow. sometimes when I read all of your comments, i have a hard time realizing this is me you guys are talking about! D:

thank you so much!


----------



## lipshock (Sep 17, 2008)

Your bone and facial structure is mind blowing!  Wow!  Can we trade faces?


----------



## lynpink (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, you are one hot mama!!  Awesome look!


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 17, 2008)

i'd kill to have yours lips....good job missy


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 18, 2008)

oooooooooo your lips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

